

Why Do Americans Hate Android And Love Apple? - justlearning
http://readwrite.com/2013/01/29/why-do-americans-hate-android-and-love-apple?

======
mattquiros
"I tend to think that open beats closed, that choice beats lack of choice,
that diversity beats homogeneity, that offering a range of models from low-
cost to high-cost ends up being a winning strategy."

Look at the world around you and realize that this is exactly the kind of
model that we have in reality. Diversity is how the human race thrives, which
is probably why it is also the winning strategy for almost anything.

------
userulluipeste
The author omitted the fact that Apple propaganda struck preemptively in the
possible social immune response against their tactics. If you'd searched in
2009-2011 materials like „anti-apple” or something similar, you would have
found all kinds of pseudo-critics meant to ridicule anti-Apple
policy/sentiments (which might include you of course). In fact I think a lot
of Apple-related critique was carefully directed by Apple (like say, the term
„Apple fanboy” which is the mildest option of that could occur otherwise). Now
the pressure is fading and it bothers less, but, but I still remember Apple
and perceive the past years because of it like nightmare, a dark chapter in
the industry.

------
electrichead
This is a very poignant article. personally, it doesn't bother me as much
since I actually know what each platform is capable of. Most people don't
bother to research and rely on friends or media telling them what to think.
Either way, all that should probably matter is that they spend their money on
apps and spend their free time using apps :)

